# What is going on in Atlanta?



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/36904/20050804/belkin_sues_hawks_partners/

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2124766

Some crazy stuff going on in Atlanta. Owners suing each other, getting restraining orders, and vetoing trades.

Sucks for JJ - he is kind of in limbo right now.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Who knows. If Atlanta can't get Joe Johnson because of a freakin hockey team then this situation is laughable.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm with Koko...can you imagine what would happen if this deal fell through because of all this turmoil ? Either Joe Johnson would have to go back on his "please don't match" or he'd better start praying that Isaiah will throw Allan Houston type non-matchable money at him...


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

if this trade doesn't go through the Hawks might as well just quit....just give up

How are you gonna attract any free agents in the future when you ownership BSing the way they are. I sorta feel for Billy Hunter; his hands are tied...he put together this deal; they got the guy he wanted and now ownership is pulling out


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

:no: JJ needs to save his career and throw a wrench into this deal while he still can. this isnt gonna work out, stay with amare and titles are in the horizon. oh well, too late now i guess.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Who knows. If Atlanta can't get Joe Johnson because of a freakin hockey team then this situation is laughable.


WORD. That would be so embarassing, words can't even describe (and sort of pitiful in a way).


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I know that it doesn't really mean much, but Steve Belkin is a really good guy.

I can't see why he doesn't want Johnson.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Premier said:


> I know that it doesn't really mean much, but Steve Belkin is a really good guy.
> 
> I can't see why he doesn't want Johnson.


Maybe because they have more pressing needs. They already have two (if not three) wing players with huge potential. I've never been comfortable with the idea that they would have Johnson run the point. I don't think having four swingmen on the court with some NBDL centre or ZaZa is going to get them anywhere, even in terms of player development.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Premier said:


> I know that it doesn't really mean much, but Steve Belkin is a really good guy.
> 
> I can't see why he doesn't want Johnson.


Cause he is making about 15-20 million too much on that deal?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Maybe because they have more pressing needs.



Maybe it's because they are trying to give him 70 million over 6 years with 20 million in the first year of his contract. I really doubt they wouldn't want to sign him for anything other than money reasons.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

as a fan of the nba im happy with the hawks signing joe johnson, but if i was one of the owners i would be totally different about it. Id try and sign a center, and trade Harrington for a wing or point guard and still be well under the cap for the next summer to add even more talent. Id be frugal, get fans excited and if the team looked like it had potiental that next summer id make another big signing. this owner wants to make some cheaper deals bring in some talent and see what happens. if he thinks its a good investment then he will want to add more cash into the payroll.

i cant slam the guy. joe johnson at 70 million doesnt appeal to him with guys like chandler and curry out there. he knows magloires contract is a lot smaller and he could add him too in a deal. cant say i totally blame the guy. however i was excited to see what Joe could do a point guard, but they still needed a center.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> as a fan of the nba im happy with the hawks signing joe johnson, but if i was one of the owners i would be totally different about it. Id try and sign a center, and trade Harrington for a wing or point guard and still be well under the cap for the next summer to add even more talent. Id be frugal, get fans excited and if the team looked like it had potiental that next summer id make another big signing. this owner wants to make some cheaper deals bring in some talent and see what happens. if he thinks its a good investment then he will want to add more cash into the payroll.
> 
> i cant slam the guy. joe johnson at 70 million doesnt appeal to him with guys like chandler and curry out there. he knows magloires contract is a lot smaller and he could add him too in a deal. cant say i totally blame the guy. however i was excited to see what Joe could do a point guard, but they still needed a center.



Easier said than done though, right? New Orleans isn't just going to give away a good Center, and Al Harrington certainly isn't going to get you a good big man in return. As far as Curry, I guess it's assumed that they were scared away from him because of his health/insurance issues, and I don't think they even offered him a contract because of that. Then there is Tyson Chandler. If they could get Chandler, then they should, but unless they offer him the max he probably wouldn't go there anyway. 


The Hawks don't need another wing player. The thing is though, how often is it that they have a player as good as JJ that wants to come to Atlanta? I don't think he's worth that much, but considering the shape that team is in, they had to get him, so I'm not faulting Atlanta for it. They are overspending for JJ, but hell, it might be another 5 years before another young player like him wants to come to Atlanta via free agency.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Newsflash: You have to overpay to get the top free agents in free agency. Especially if they are RFA.

Look at the Cavs, the other team that was in free agency. They had to overpay Hughes to get him. You have to pay more than the team that the player already is with wants to pay, and also outbid the market.

Despite it's name, Free Agency is anything but cheap.

If I were Joe Johnson, I would be begging to get back to Phoenix. Do you really want to go to a franchise that clearly doesn't have it's act together? What are the chances of them ever being good with poor ownership? Phoenix has always been a pretty good organization. I don't know what's going on there in Atlanta, but it would not be a place I would want to be signing with long term.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Newsflash: You have to overpay to get the top free agents in free agency. Especially if they are RFA.
> 
> Look at the Cavs, the other team that was in free agency. They had to overpay Hughes to get him. You have to pay more than the team that the player already is with wants to pay, and also outbid the market.
> 
> ...


I just can't believe the timing of this whole thing. Atlanta decided to offer Johnson the max deal weeks before the moratirium ended. Now that they can sign him this carping comes out? Man, it looks so unprofessional.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Newsflash: You have to overpay to get the top free agents in free agency. Especially if they are RFA.
> 
> Look at the Cavs, the other team that was in free agency. They had to overpay Hughes to get him. You have to pay more than the team that the player already is with wants to pay, and also outbid the market.
> 
> ...


Didn't the numbers on Hughes come out to 60 mill and not close to or over 70 mill as everyone thought? Make any difference to you about being over paid? I would think so. I think he's worth that.

As for overpaying you're right everyone does it. It's common now so no one should be surprised. But I think JJ is worth every cent for what he can bring to the table. It's only shocking when guys like Murphy, Foyle, Alston, Scalibrine, Wally get the deals they get. 

But we offered JJ 75 mill for 6 yrs after he told us he got a 70 mill offer from them. He still said he wanted to leave. Oh, well. It's his choice. I'd welcome him back but I'm not giving my hopes up in thinking he's coming back.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Didn't the numbers on Hughes come out to 60 mill and not close to or over 70 mill as everyone thought? Make any difference to you about being over paid? I would think so. I think he's worth that.
> 
> As for overpaying you're right everyone does it. It's common now so no one should be surprised. But I think JJ is worth every cent for what he can bring to the table. It's only shocking when guys like Murphy, Foyle, Alston, Scalibrine, Wally get the deals they get.
> 
> But we offered JJ 75 mill for 6 yrs after he told us he got a 70 mill offer from them. He still said he wanted to leave. Oh, well. It's his choice. I'd welcome him back but I'm not giving my hopes up in thinking he's coming back.


Yeah, I was surprised to see that extra year tacked on there. That'd have been nice for JJ, but oh well. I still fully expect to see him in Atlanta. If some freak thing happens, I think the Suns and their fans will fully welcome Joe back into their arms because they know we are a better team this year with him in uniform.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Isn't Hockey something you don't want to step in?

I would bet the owners are having second thoughts about paying Johnson that sort of money.He's a very good player,but that's superstar money and he doesn't truly answer the Hawks' most pressing needs.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

I know you have to overpay for a RFA. I was just thinking like an owner.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

I guess Mr. Belkin also thinks JJ is a little overrated :clown: 

Seriously though, how ridiculous to make a public spectacle of your team's inner workings like this.

Oh, and I miss Dominique


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I saw something in an article that Atlanta is also sending 2 1st round picks to Phoenix? Tell me those aren't there own pick or they are lottery protected. If those are unprotected Atlanta picks than that owner has ever right to be throwing a fit.


----------



## maradro (Aug 2, 2003)

apparently one is protected and the other isnt. I agree with Belkin, just throw him the offer sheet, or hardball the suns and offer diaw + 1 protected pick. But a max contract, Diaw, AND 2 first round picks is too much IMO. Worst case scenario the Suns match the max offer sheet and risk losing Amare and their flexibility, while the Hawks still have cap room to go for trades or future free agency signings.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

They're protected.

Belkin is a ******.


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

The Thrashers are a much better franchise than the Hawks...


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

> At the center of the dispute is a proposed trade that would send guard Boris Diaw and two future first-round draft picks from the Hawks to Phoenix for Johnson, who would sign a five-year, $70 million contract to play for Atlanta. The trade is favored by the Hawks' management and all of the owners except Belkin.
> 
> Belkin's lawsuit, which seeks a permanent injunction prohibiting his removal as governor, contends that his partners "seek to oust [him] . . . merely because they disagree with [him] over the day-to-day management of the Atlanta Hawks, because Belkin has been unwilling, based on prudent business considerations" to approve the Johnson trade.
> 
> ...



I think Belkin is the only sane guy in atlanta! I mean to give Jo Jo a max contract is crazy by itself...but to make a trade like this is just unbelievably stupid! 
I mean two first round picks!!! And apparently, one of those picks is Atlanta's own (correct me if I am wrong) and it is only top 3 protected in 2007, and completely unprotected in 2008!?! That is utter madness if you ask me...


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I think this guy is probably right, the Hawks would be able to get Joe Johnson without having to do a sign-and-trade, but he should butt out of there and let Billy Knight handle things. Look at all the most successful franchises in the NBA, teams like San Antonio, Detroit, Miami, Indiana, one thing they all have in common is, their owners stay out of the spotlight and leave basketball decisions to more qualified people. Belkin needs to leave Knight the **** alone.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

if this trade doesnt happen can joe johnson sign a offer sheet with cleveland, or does cleveland not have any more money?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Ahh **** you Belkin!! GOD DAMN


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

RP McMurphy said:


> I think this guy is probably right, the Hawks would be able to get Joe Johnson without having to do a sign-and-trade, but he should butt out of there and let Billy Knight handle things. Look at all the most successful franchises in the NBA, teams like San Antonio, Detroit, Miami, Indiana, one thing they all have in common is, their owners stay out of the spotlight and leave basketball decisions to more qualified people. Belkin needs to leave Knight the **** alone.


Well, no because Sarver is saying, we'll match if this falls through and they just try to sign him on the offer sheet. Cuz it's "our right" he said. 

But I'm sure JJ will be going to Atl so. I'm not thinking he's coming back.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I thought Sarver said that if the S&T doesn't go through, then he will match JJ's offer?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai said:


> I thought Sarver said that if the S&T doesn't go through, then he will match JJ's offer?


He did.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Get these clowns out of here.

Somebody with sense would just get this done. The freaking salary floor will require them to pay up to it anyway. They'll frontload it for this year, right? After that his deal will be more thrifty. The difference between the frontloading salary and his deserved one is probably less than the difference from the floor to the Hawks' payroll!

They won 13 games and have a really low payroll, they have to get Johnson in. Forget about Diaw and part with the picks if you have to. Didn't they get a 2007 first in some cheap deal? Placement in the draft is so erratic, anyway. Phoenix got Robinson instead of a #7 pick because of Chicago's improvement. Hell, PHX has gone back and forth from Top Ten picks to late in the first each year from '02 to '05. 

Even if we want to stretch a bit, if Johnson only does what Big Dog did then they'll be in place to draft another Diaw if they keep the pick and get JJ!

I'm sure the "acquisition" of "Minimum Team Payroll Adjustment" will rival Dominique. It probably will cement a few officials' legacies.


----------

